# Supply, NC - Rocky B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: ROCKY: Petfinder
*My Contact Info*


Brunswick County Animal Services
Supply, NC
910-754-8204


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Gioing down to meet/eval this boy tomorrow, and get some additional pictures.. Lady at the shelter says he is very sweet, and gets very excited when anyone speaks to him. O/S...with the excuse of "can't keep". she is guessing about 3-5 yrs old.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

V- e-mail me about your eval!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Went and assessed Rocky yesterday. Approx 3-5 yrs old...he has some grey on muzzle, teeth look very good...not too much build-up on back upper molars. Not neutered. I would guess closer to 3. Pretty good coat overall, except for a thinning patch over rear, most likely fleas. Rocky is a pretty solid boy, and rather strong. He has NO leash manners...none...pulls like a bull. He is very energetic and friendly, and kept trying to get us to play with him in the greet room. He seems to bond very quickly...Nancy has been the one feeding and talking to him, and he sticks to her like glue. It was hard for me to get his attention initially as he was so focused on her. He is starved for attention. Very sweet. Was giving kisses as well. let me touch him all over, peek at his teeth, etc. We even trimmed his nails...he wasn't too happy about it, but didn't have any adverse reaction. He does tend to jump up when excited....again, no training. Fairly food motivated, kept trying to get the lid off the bucket of treats.

We took him outside to meet Jaz. He seemed way too excited initially (not neutered). About lifted her off the ground sniffing her butt...that earned him a snarl and lip curl from Jaz. We walked them around for a bit and he seemed to do fine, and pretty much lost interest in her. Hopefully neutering will take the edge off. I'm guessing with proper intros he would probably be ok around friendly females. Unsure about males. They do not have a fenced area, so could not test off leash. Could not test with cats, but based on his energy level, and how much interest he had in Jaz when he first spotted her, I would guess that cats would not be a good option.

Rocky is a very energetic dog, so will probably need a fenced yard to be able to get enough exercise. (Plus the fact that he has no leash manners whatsoever!)

HW status unknown. O/S due to "can't keep". He is a decent size shepherd, not too tall, but very solid. Probably about 75 pounds at the moment.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

If I can find a foster home, I will take him. BUT I have to try and find a foster home first. Did you get a good feeling with him and the other dog? I am not making a commitment yet because I need to find a foster home that can work with him first. I just had a dog returned to us today so I am not out of space without another foster home :*(


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Do we know what his PTS date is or how urgent he is?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Danielle,
Please PM NCGSDMOM. She evaled him. She told me yesterday a police officer was going to look at him, so we are waiting to find out if anything panned out on that visit... HOPING!!!!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, this guy is going to a current GSRA applicant who is going to straight up adopt. The fee was paid today by this individual. He is being neutered and picked up on Friday as well. Once I know for sure that Rocky is with this person, I will post again! V - THANKS for all YOUR hard work on this!!!!


----------

